# How to pack a rucksack



## polo (8 Dec 2005)

I did a search for ruck sacks but couldn't find an answer so here goes...
Does the air mattress go above or below the valise when attached to the ruck sack?

(I know it doesn't go in the uniform section but it isn't a weapon or vehicle lol)


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Dec 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> I did a search for ruck sacks but couldn't find an answer so here goes...
> Does the air mattress go above or below the valise when attached to the ruck sack?
> 
> (I know it doesn't go in the uniform section but it isn't a weapon or vehicle lol)


 If you are on course, it goes where ever the course says it goes.


----------



## polo (8 Dec 2005)

Ya, they gave us the kit list to bring and assemble but it didn't specify.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Dec 2005)

then just wait and ask them.


----------



## polo (8 Dec 2005)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## GO!!! (8 Dec 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> I did a search for ruck sacks but couldn't find an answer so here goes...
> Does the air mattress go above or below the valise when attached to the ruck sack?
> 
> (I know it doesn't go in the uniform section but it isn't a weapon or vehicle lol)



This depends, 

1) Is it before or after labour day?
2) Summer, winter, fall, or spring kit list?
3) Rigged for starboard or port?
3) 64 or 82 pattern ruck?
4) Is the mattress in the carrying bag or just folded in half?
5) Ridge rests don't have bags.

Hope this helps.   >


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Dec 2005)

Can you put it in the Valise?

Depending on your course, you might not get the chance to actually use it.

Drive all day, Patrol/OP/LP all night.


----------



## polo (9 Dec 2005)

Can't fit it into the valise...as for everything else...whatever lol
I'll just get a coulpe of push ups if I go and it's wrong...and a bit of yelling.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (9 Dec 2005)

With a bit of practice, you can fit ANYTHING into that valise. The thing is like a black hole...


----------



## polo (9 Dec 2005)

Haha lol, I had enough trouble getting the utility and ground cover or whatever into it...can't imagine the actual air mattress.


Does anyone know what the thermal rest is? (is it just the back rest on the ruck sack or something else?)


----------



## paracowboy (9 Dec 2005)

not "thermal rest" thermarest. It's the name of your air mattress. The air mattress always goes between your main bag and your valise, whether you have the old frame or the junk frame.


----------



## polo (9 Dec 2005)

Hey thanks, on my packing list it had air mattress and thermarest as two different components.


----------



## Proud Canadian (9 Dec 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> not "thermal rest" thermarest. It's the name of your air mattress. The air mattress always goes between your main bag and your valise, whether you have the old frame or the junk frame.



Not always the case. Some units allow the thermarest to go on top of the ruck. I have always kept my thermarest on top as it provided more comfort.


----------



## 2 Cdo (9 Dec 2005)

Troops, it's time to start thinking for yourself and using some common sense. What next, how do I fold my underwear, or it only says 3 pairs of socks in my ruck can I carry more? Wake up and start using some initiative, this definitely qualifies as a STUPID question.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> Not always the case. Some units allow the thermarest to go on top of the ruck.  I have always kept my thermarest on top as it provided more comfort.



 :

Units that actually *DO* the job don't give two $hits where your thermarest goes, or if you bring it at all.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> We've always packed the air mattress *on top* of the valeece.   Because the tightening straps on in towards the ruck sack, it creates a nice snug area that it fits into nicely.



But you are a cadet.

The guy who posted the question is actually on a reserve course.


----------



## Proud Canadian (9 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Units that actually *DO* the job don't give two $hits where your thermarest goes, or if you bring it at all.



On both days I've been in the field

Love how people put words in my mouth.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> On both days I've been in the field
> 
> Love how people put words in my mouth.   I have 2 words for those type of people sh1t pumps



WHOA

youre calling a regF infantry soldier a "sh1tpump", because you have a whole 2 days of field experience huh? Youre going places.

I like to think I know what im doing to an extent, and im a bit arrogant at times, but even *I* know that im hardly anywhere near the level of experience that enables me to call other soldiers, "sh1tpumps".

Your profile certainly just explodes of knowledge and wisdom as well.


----------



## Proud Canadian (9 Dec 2005)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> WHOA
> 
> youre calling a regF infantry soldier a "sh1tpump", because you have a whole 2 days of field experience huh? Youre going places.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Dec 2005)

Well excuse me super commando, I apologize for my misconception.   :


----------



## Proud Canadian (9 Dec 2005)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> Well excuse me super commando, I apologize for my misconception.   :



Actually your not the one to apologize. I am the one to apologize for my comment. Just hate the fact when people put words in my mouth. Anyway have a great weekend.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Dec 2005)

"I have more than 2 days in the field.
A member made a statement that I only had 2 days."


  I didn't read that anywhere.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Ah yes, as I see.   However, why would it be below the veleece?   I've never seen any diagram or set up differently.



I would guess that there is wealth of information out there that you have not seen, *BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT IN THE ARMY!!*

The position of the thermarest is according to the wearers preference whilst in the field, or the course staff's preference (you can guess which takes precedence) in garrison, there should be a standardised layout that all troops adhere to, usually implemented by the course senior, or the course staff, some units provide a binder with color photos of the expected standard.

To wrap this one up, it was a dumb question that got alot of dumb answers. (and yes, I realise that I helped to create this monster)


----------



## Infanteer (10 Dec 2005)

...and this one has been wrapped.


----------



## pte_litvinchuk (25 Jan 2006)

I have my first rucksack march tomrow and my CO has not told me what to bring. what do i need to carry on my besides my valice filled with my sleeping bags, liner and bug netting.


----------



## Pte_Martin (25 Jan 2006)

first of all you don't need your bug netting! it's winter. Also i have never used that yet. Just pack it like a normal weekend ex remember if you pack light you are only hurting yourself in the long run


----------



## scaddie (25 Jan 2006)

Pack what you usually would for going out over night, so combats, boots, socks, your fleece...Just stuff it full of kit.


----------



## pte_litvinchuk (25 Jan 2006)

so basically make sure its full to get used to the weight of a pack.


----------



## Pte_Martin (25 Jan 2006)

I'd say yes, but it depends on how far your going and how physically fit you are,  if the rucksack march isn't long and you in good shape go for lots of weight and give yourself a challenge, but if you not to fit, then try starting off with only a little weight then work your way up


----------



## boehm (25 Jan 2006)

Below is what we first put in our rucksacks on my basic:

Valice
- sleeping bag inner
- sleeping bag outer
- ranger blanket
- bug net
- wash basin

Main Compartment
- 1x combat jacket
- 1x combat shirt
- 1x combat pants
- 1x combat t-shirt
- 1x underwear
- 2x socks
- 1x boots
- 1x shave kit

Attached to Outside
- helmet
- camelback/extra water

Extra
- rifle
- webbing packed full of the usual stuff

As far as I can remember, that is what we started out with. As we did more rucksack marches we put more crap in and walked a little further. Sometimes out troop warrent felt a little gung ho and replaced all our kit with a few sandbags.


----------



## boehm (25 Jan 2006)

Also, what RHFC say is right. Start with what you are comfortable with then work your way up in distance and weight. In no time at all you will be marching 50 km carrying your fireteam partner in you rucksack. ;D Just whatever you do NEVER show up for a rucksack march with an empty rucksack or else you will learn very quickly how heavy sand is. Trust me it's heavy.


----------



## pte_litvinchuk (25 Jan 2006)

about the shave kit i wasnt issued one so what am i supposed to, just throw in a razor and some shaving cream into a satchel and carry it in my pack.


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2006)

there are 1001 packing lists, depending on unit and season

Here is 2 Fd Amb BFT Rucksack packing list.

2. a. RUCKSACK:
Left Pouch:
(1) Boot cleaning kit
(2) Sewing Kit
(3) Spare laces (CBT BOOTS)
(4) Air mattress repair Kit
Right Pouch:
(1) Rain Pants 
Centre Front Pouch:
(1) EMPTY
Main Compartment:
(1) Plate and Cup in Holder
(2) IECS Cbt Shirt
(3) IECS Cbt Pants
(4) Towel Bath
(5) 2 pairs (ea) of green and 
black socks
(6) Undershirt Khaki x 2
(7) Underpants Khaki x 2
(8) Shaving Kit 
(9) KFS Holder and KFS
(10) Cbt Gloves
b. Valise
(1) Sleeping Bag Inner
(2) Sleeping Bag Liner
(3) Wash Basin
(4) Gortex Sleeping Bag Liner


2 Fd Amb winter ruck:
2. MARCHING ORDER:
Consist of Fighting Order and
the fol stowed in/on rucksack:
a. Valise
(1) Sleeping Bag Inner and Outer
(2) Sleeping Bag Liner
(3) Sleeping Bag Hood
(4) Ground Sheet
(5) Pers camouflage net
(6) Wash basin w/personal
hygiene kit as required.
(7) Hand Towel 
(8) Gortex Sleeping Bag Liner
(9) Air Mattress and carrier Outside

b. Rucksack containing:
Left Pouch:
(1) Boot cleaning kit / Sewing Kit
(2) Arctic Candle / 25 Ft of White rope
(3) Spare laces Cbt and Mucklucks
(4) Air mattress repair Kit
Right Pouch:
(1) Spare insoles Mesh and Felt
Centre Front Pouch:
(1) Reserved for Rations
Main Compartment:
(1) Plate; Cup and KFS
(2) IECS Thermal shirt
(3) IECS Thermal Pants
(4) Towel Bath
(5) 2 pairs (ea) of green and 
black socks
(6) IECS Fleece Top
(7) IECS Fleece Bottom
(8) Wool Socks (1 pr)
(9) IECS Cbt Pants if not worn or
Wind Pants if not worn.
(10) * Helmet if not worn


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jan 2006)

pte_litvinchuk said:
			
		

> about the shave kit i wasnt issued one so what am i supposed to, just throw in a razor and some shaving cream into a satchel and carry it in my pack.



don't worry about it for tomorrow, but yes.

get shaving kit, tooth brush, etc. There is another thread in here somewhere about it.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2006)

Marching order, hum you supposed to take and what you do take is two different things.

Remember what you pack you carry!

Weight means everything, the less the better.

Cheers,

Wes

PS: Even here I use a  CF 1982 ptrn ruck and valise to hold my stuff in, and its all very light. If you seen the Aussie issue rucks, you would understand why.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## GO!!! (26 Jan 2006)

No minimum weights?

We just get a minimum weight, less water. You can fill it with bricks or feathers, but it better be the specified weight!


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> No minimum weights?
> 
> We just get a minimum weight, less water. You can fill it with bricks or feathers, but it better be the specified weight!


Two X sandbags, Hessian type, (filled to the top). 
Yep, that aounds about right...


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2006)

When we do our CFA's (15 km of scenic foxtrot) yes there is a weight mininum, but when its for real, what you pack is what you carry. Overflow is placed in an echelon bag which is NOT carried, but in your ASLAV along with your swag.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2006)

pte_litvinchuk said:
			
		

> I have my first rucksack march tomrow and my CO has not told me what to bring. what do i need to carry on my besides my valice filled with my sleeping bags, liner and bug netting.



Just had another read at this. Bug netting? Its winter up there. CO? Why would your CO tell you what to bring? What about regimental SOPs, generic kit lists for such activities within your Coy/Sqn. This should all be listed in an annex to your Ex instruction. My CO commands a full on regiment and he has much more important things on his mind than telling soldiers what to pack in their rucks.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Infanteer101 (26 Jan 2006)

pte_litvinchuk said:
			
		

> I have my first rucksack march tomrow and my CO has not told me what to bring. what do i need to carry on my besides my valice filled with my sleeping bags, liner and bug netting.



"Bug Netting" in this weather? HAHAHA, just made my day! Reminds me when I was a Reservist recruit and we had to bring everything and I mean EVERYTHING we were given to the Armoury every single time we showed up during the year before the QL3 031. Not only was it a pain in the a** but a complete waste of time. We figured that the recruit staff just didn't like us and wanted us to as miserable as possible on our weekly excursions on Public Transport carrying our households with us but lesson learned: "Patience is a virtue...or vice if you lose it".


----------



## grayman (26 Jan 2006)

In regards to weight I and others are in the train of thought that more is better, it has nothing to do with being hard but if you condition yourself to carrying extra weight ie:all your kit and possibly sandbags or free weight plates, when  it comes crunch time and you have to carry extra weight for example water, food, ammunition, yours and support weapons, grenades, the list goes on, you dont become a liability to your unit and those around you.  If you are unable to carry that weight then your fireteam partner will end up carrying you and your kit and that only screws him over but can also jeapordise your mission.  If you dont beleive me just ask those who were humping through the mountains in Afghanistan, with all their kit plus.

SOLDIER ON!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (26 Jan 2006)

For extra weight, I usualy carry extra water. Chances are I won't drink any of it, but you never know when somone might need it.


----------



## MedTech708 (14 Apr 2006)

I've been in the army close to five years now and I still can't pack my rucksack right. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoover (14 Apr 2006)

If you are heading out to the field pack it so that the most important and most likely to be used first items are at the top for easy access. If you are just headed out for a march, pack the lightest items on the bottom and the heaviest at the top of the rucksack.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Apr 2006)

5 yrs??? In what? 

Shyte!

Cadets? (not that I am smearing shyte on them, plenty of good ones out there) Militia? Regular?

Use your commonsense mate, but remember, you carry what you pack! With 5 yrs in, you should have gone through this stage on your first ruck march, learning from both yours and others mistakes.

Most units have SOPs when it comes to ruck packing, but they want you to take bloody everything. However, this may be used as a generic guide.

Try doing a search for this subject matter on the site, as I am sure its been discussed to the maximus on here.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Apr 2006)

MedTech708 said:
			
		

> I've been in the army close to five years now and I still can't pack my rucksack right. Any suggestions?



What is it that you feel isn't "right"?  Too much kit, not enough, bringing your collection of Transformers?  The question is a little vague.  Are you speaking strictly about your medical kit and how to pack it?
Little more info from you is needed, and Wes is right, there is tonnes of info on this site.  Help yerself!


----------



## Synthos (15 Apr 2006)

Rain gear at the top is generally a good idea. Or someplace just as accessible.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (15 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> bringing your collection of Transformers?



 :rofl:


----------



## UberCree (15 Apr 2006)

At least you are admitting you cant pack it right and asking for help. 
Step one, ditch the wire hanger ruck and get a jumpable one.
Step two, wear it lots.  Use it lots.


----------



## MedTech708 (16 Apr 2006)

Hey, I'll be honest. I'm not the best soldier (Scale 1-10 = 2). But I'm trying to get better...


----------



## TCBF (16 Apr 2006)

Will you live out of your ruck, or just have the amb carry it as soft luggage?  Most rucks are soft luggage.  Maybe they see a BFT now and then, but 90% of rucks spend 99% of their time in a kit locker or behind the furnace in a basement, near the box of Chocolat Easter Weirdos (chocolat easter bunnies that got put too close to the wood stove).  

If your ruck is destines for a life of boredom, don't go spending two weeks pay on some after market gear with Barry Sadler's signature on it.  Unless you are into the whole LCF/Military Fashion Show thing, save your money.

If, however, your ruck is destined to spend more time outdoors than a moose, you may want to get some advice from those who have lived out of one.  Ask around in your unit for ideas.  Try a couple.  Use issue kit first to get a good idea of what it can REALLY do, not just the opinions of the local chairborne commandos.  at least then, if you later go "after market", you will know how much - or how little - improvement your money will be buying, as compared to what the taxpayers bought you.

A lot depends on body type.  When I was young, 5'10" and skinny, I absolutely HATED the Rucksack, Universal, C2  (the so-called 'jump ruck', erroneously called the 1964 ruck) , and would much rather carry a Cargo Pack 1964 - except in the winter.  I would still rather carry a 82 pattern Large Pack than a 'stock' C2 ruck - except in the winter - but it sounds like I am the only one in the Army who does.

Listen to others - then try it yourself, and base your decisions on your own experience.

Remember: It ain't just a fashion show.

Tom


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Apr 2006)

I'm still amazed by the guys who can grab their rucks out of their locker and go on an ex then come home, clean it and put it away ready to go next time.

I've been in 10 years and I'm still playing with what to pack and bring.  For me it's always a mix of adding new gear, taking out old gear, what i'll most likely be doing on the ex, what tempature it is, what the kitlist of the month calls for.

army.ca is usually pretty great for advice, when you cut through the sarcasim


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Apr 2006)

*In the Ruck*
1 * combats (packed flat on the bottom of the ruck)
2 * T- shirts packed above the combats
2 * underwear packed along side the t-shirts
3 * socks 2 pairs packed above the t-shirts and one pair in a zip-lock in the top pocket 
Rain gear pants in the radio pocket, and jacket in the outside left pocket
Gortex socks in the top pocket (replace the need for spear boots IMO)
NOTE: everything should be packed tightly leaving plenty of room for any extra kit

*In Valise*
sleeping bag inner w/ liner (in the bivi bag)
ground sheet
bug bar
gortex pants/jacket if desired
shave kit
NOTE: for longer then 72h place a complete change of combats in the valise

If done proper, it should give plenty of room for water, food, ammo, or other mission/personal kit

Hope this helps


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Apr 2006)

My ruck is packed and ready to go at all times, as is my M83 SA Webbing too (shy of water in the camelbak).

Wes


----------



## TCBF (16 Apr 2006)

"My ruck is packed and ready to go at all times, as is my M83 SA Webbing too (shy of water in the camelbak)."

- In my young and drinking days, I would bring a wineskin full of a very dry table red.  "Water?  You know how many kids in the third world die from drinking the water?  I don't drink water - fish fcuk in it."



Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Apr 2006)

Good one Tom!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Centurian1985 (16 Apr 2006)

More advice; if you are going to pack everything, dont pack it all in the sleeping bag carrier; it shifts weight from your shoulders to your lower back.  Also, make sure the darn straps are tight as possible, so the sack doesnt drag on the ground like a sad sack


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> More advice; if you are going to pack everything, dont pack it all in the sleeping bag carrier; it shifts weight from your shoulders to your lower back.  Also, make sure the darn straps are tight as possible, so the sack doesnt drag on the ground like a sad sack



Another reason to use the 64 pattern (C2, jump ruck,....) that distributes the weight better.


----------



## TCBF (17 Apr 2006)

"More advice; if you are going to pack everything, dont pack it all in the sleeping bag carrier; it shifts weight from your shoulders to your lower back." 

- I seem to recall being taught that the weight belongs on the hips - better balance when skiing and snowshoeing, and easier on the back. Hence the belly band.


----------



## Gayson (17 Apr 2006)

I pack the bare minimum to survive plus 2 luxery items for myself.

for me usually:

1 extra combats
1 extra t shirt / polypro
2 underwear
3 socks
my jacket
my smaller lighter thinsulate sleeping bad cleverly hidden inside my bivy
ground sheet
Hygene kit.

My 2 luxery items:

My matress because I like to be comfortable when I sleep.
A tin of gatorade and a water bottle because I'm addicted to orange gatorade.

I pack just enough that if i get soaked and am freezing to death I can change.


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Apr 2006)

TCBF: true, that is what they teach, but that depends on the weight. In the case of winter warfare ops, yes you would want the weight lower for balance, but most ruck marches are in black cadillacs.  If the center of balance for the back is too low, each step causes the weight of the ruck to bounce up and fall back down in the center of the lower back.  The belly band helps reduce the effect but this still causes back pain after a long distance.  When carrying a heavy load (i.e. carrying extra mortar rounds, radios, pieces of mortar, on top of your full allotment of gear as per the 'kit-packing' cards), the idea is to get the weight above the lower back area (a concept used by indigineous peoples worldwide, i.e. the ruck-headband used by the Yukon-based Tlingits shifts the weight upwards from the lower back, allowing for carrying heavier weights for longer distances).  

The reason our ruck is not designed this way is so that when you go to ground while wearing a helmet and ruck you can still look up and around, which is very difficult if the carrying bag were on top of the ruck.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (17 Apr 2006)

One word...TIGHT. 

I don't think it matter the type of ruck you use, '82 or '64 (it's personal preference) but make sure you pack it tight. If the ruck, or things in the ruck, or the valise are bouncing or moving around, it is harder to carry.

I agree with 1985, I think it is better to have the weight ride high. I have always found, during both during military and civie "walks", that it is easier for me.  

As with anything else, nothing beats experience.........to quote one of my daughter's favourite books "Try...Try...Try again".


----------



## UberCree (17 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> '82 or '64 (it's personal preference)



Someone actually prefers the 82 ruck?   

Lots of good advice here.  I hope the original poster heeds it.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (17 Apr 2006)

UberCree said:
			
		

> Someone actually prefers the 82 ruck?
> 
> Lots of good advice here.  I hope the original poster heeds it.



Hard to believe, but someone, actually prefers the Liberals......(not me)


----------



## fourninerzero (17 Apr 2006)

When I go out, here is what I bring. this is for your average weekend where it does not get below -10 or so.

In valice

bivy bag
sleeping bag outer
2x ranger blanket (replaces inner, weighs much less)
hooch kit
extra pair of socks
t-shirt
combat jacket

In ruck

poly pro upper and lowers
fleece jacket
extra combats
3x socks
tshirt
2x underwear

In small pack pockets attached to ruck (they work with a 62 pattern with a bit of imagination)

MSR stove and bottle, 
canteen cup
Brew kit
stealth suit
toque
gortex gloves
shemagh


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Apr 2006)

(deleted)


----------



## fourninerzero (17 Apr 2006)

the OD and black arab style scarf? you bet. I enjoy it, I find the issued waffle scarf too long and found it had a tendency to get unwound and unwrapped and get in the way.

EDIT: I had thought the keffiyah was red and white, and the shemagh is a subdued color version used first by the SAS in the desert, and then it spread to pretty much everyone else. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Grunt (17 Apr 2006)

I throw in weight plates in the ruck when I do ruck marches for PT, but in the field try go as light as possible (this doesnt mean throwing out essentials like a weaps cleaning kit tho).

I used to pack lots of snivel kit when I first got in, but being the Platoon's C6 #2 got my priorities straight 

I may carry a spare set of combats for a long ex.

Ditch the spare boots in the ruck and get a good pair of Black Jungle boots, lighter and dry out on your feet faster, if its raining use your goretex socks.

Ditch the heavy combat jacket for a stealth suit, this is a major weight and space saver and will help you carry more ammo.

No underwear, go Commando, its cooler and more hygenic then wearing the same pair of underwear over and over again.

Ditch the issued ground sheet and buy the USGI issue Poncho for 30 bucks, less weight and doubles as a hoochie and sleeping bag in warm weather when coupled with the liner. 

Pack lots of socks, your feet are VERY important to you, i pack 4-6 pairs.

Keep your personal hygiene kit light, Ive seen some guys bringing leather shaving kits out with massive shaving cream canisters, Deoderant sticks, shampoo :, and tooth paste tubes.  I just pack a cigarrete pack size electric razor, baby wipes, Tooth brush (no tooth paste) and foot powder (doubles as deoderant), in a light little ziplock baggie.  Weighs almost nothing and will keep you from coming down with anything nasty.

Find little things you can ditch to save weight, IE besides winter time, there is no way im wearing the thermal underwear bottoms, so just the top comes along in spring, summer and fall.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Apr 2006)

Grunt said:
			
		

> No underwear, go Commando, its cooler and more hygenic then wearing the same pair of underwear over and over again.





You must be one bow legged cat!  How about pack a pair of gitch for each day in the field?


----------



## Fusaki (18 Apr 2006)

If you're just going out for a weekend, then you can really thin out your kit. I went out for a couple nights this past January, and I really didn't take much:

1 Sleeping bag, bivy bag, fleece pants, US poncho, and ranger blanket in my valise. Ridgerest instead of air mattress.

Parka liner, 1 pair gitch, 1 Polypro shirt, duffel socks, arctic mitts, and 3 or 4 pairs of socks in the main compartment.

522 Radio (and batts, antennas, ect) in my Smallpack strapped under the main flap of the ruck, snowshoes bungied to the outside with white ruck cover.

I was wearing combat pants and windpants, polypro, fleece, stealth suit, and the parka shell. Black socks and mukluks with oversized goretex socks over my duffel socks. I also had a couple pairs of issue and non-issue gloves. Fleece Toque, Neck Gator, and Whites.

That was it. And I'm confidant that by adding a couple more pairs of gitch and a few more pairs of socks I could have done a week easily in much colder weather. If I was rich, I'd get a softie and a softie sleeping bag and ditch the parka liner and issued sleeping bag. I'd also replace the polypro with Underarmour Coldgear. I doubt the arctic mitts were necessary (or would be very usefull), but it makes me feel better just to know that if my hands ever get REALLY cold I can still find relief. The fleece pants are another "Just in case" type thing, because I figure that if my 1 sleeping bag isn't enough I can always throw them on with my fleece top, or use them as a pillow in the mean time. Same story with the parka liner. I didn't even bring a combat shirt out, and I usually wear polypro pants instead of combat pants under windpants . I went with the combat pants because it offered the flexibility to strip the windpants off and not look silly by rucking in longjohns (Robin Hood, anyone?). The parka shell is the most underrated piece of kit in the army. With polypro, fleece, and a stealthsuit you get more flexibility with adding or shedding layers. The cut is more flexible in the arms, and the pockets are bigger and easier to get at under the TV. I only use my goretex jacket in garrison.

This is a winter kitlist, and in the summer you should be able to go lighter. High speed, low drag all the way baby!!


----------



## fourninerzero (18 Apr 2006)

It should also be noted that no one kit list is good for every application, and what works for one person may not work for another. There are many many conciderations to take into accout each time your packing your kit to go out. Are you humping around, or are you getting driven around alot? What is the weather going to be like? You need to take the suggestions you get, and adapt it to what your needs are depending on the situation.

my $0.02


----------



## kyleg (19 Apr 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> It should also be noted that no one kit list is good for every application, and what works for one person may not work for another. There are many many conciderations to take into accout each time your packing your kit to go out. Are you humping around, or are you getting driven around alot? What is the weather going to be like? You need to take the suggestions you get, and adapt it to what your needs are depending on the situation.
> 
> my $0.02



I agree with everything except this: "Are you humping around, or are you getting driven around alot?"

I was on Polar Strike I and before heading out we were told "make sure you pack a lot of warm kit. Our rucks are getting sent out by snowmobile, so you won't have to worry about humping them." Well, long story short, we ended up humping them back out of the sticks. Luckily most people had packed with this in mind, but a few had really taken the "pack a lot" to heart, and they paid big time.

One man, one kit. Make sure you can carry it.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Apr 2006)

How are the CSM's on these alternative packing lists? Still trying to charge people for not bringing kit that soldiers dont use but are on the 'official' items list? 

(I.e. like the old wet weather overboots, they were always on the list but they were never used; there was the odd CSM who would still charge soldieres for not bringing them!)


----------



## fourninerzero (19 Apr 2006)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> I agree with everything except this: "Are you humping around, or are you getting driven around alot?"
> 
> I was on Polar Strike I and before heading out we were told "make sure you pack a lot of warm kit. Our rucks are getting sent out by snowmobile, so you won't have to worry about humping them." Well, long story short, we ended up humping them back out of the sticks. Luckily most people had packed with this in mind, but a few had really taken the "pack a lot" to heart, and they paid big time.
> 
> ...



Duly noted. Good advice.


----------



## DG-41 (19 Apr 2006)

FWIW, here's my usual loadout:

But first, a few assumptions:

1) I assume that I will need to be able to move all my kit, unassisted, in one trip, for a short distance. That doesn't mean I have to be able hump everything for 20k, but it should be possible to carry everything for about a kilometer if need be.

2) For a short ex, assume that I will be tied to my vehicle (or operating out of it) for the duration. For a longer ex, I assume that there will be some sort of base camp or biv site that will be operated out of where extra kit  can be stored while deployed out on a mission.

3) It is better to have and not need, than need and not have. Note that this may be less true for light infantry where weight is important. 

4) Everything - and I do mean EVERYTHING - is *individually* sealed in its own ziploc bag. This keeps things waterproof, isolated (important if something is wet or dirty) and it is easier to pack.

5) I'm currently playing around with using the new Small Pack as a ruck, with the valise mounted up top. I have the extra pouches from the tac vest mounted on the sides, the two "side" pouches mounted in the lower back, and one of the long "buttpack" pouches mounted above that. I'm somewhat mixed about this setup, and I wonder if a 64 pattern doesn't do this better....

6) Everything has my name on it in great big letters that are easy to see. This is somewhat of a fetish with me... but it helps prevent losing stuff and accidental mixups.

So then:

Valise: 2x sleeping bag, ranger blanket, bag liner, artic hood, bivvy bag, bugbar, groundsheet,  camp pillow. I always bring the second bag, just in case one gets wet, or in case someone in the crew/troop gets his wet and only brought one - it can also serve to put extra padding around roots or rocks. The artic hood is near proof against getting cold while sleeping and I never leave without it. The bugbar... you only need to spend one night in a mosquito-infested swamp to remember to carry this, and in the tropics, malaria is not your friend.

Main Compartment, bottom to top: 1xset extra combats, 1Xset thermal underwear, 1xfleece top, 1xscarf,  7xt-shirts (less on a weekend) knee pads, elbow pads.

Left side pouch: GPS charger (wall and lighter socket) 16xAA batteries, 2xbootlaces, sewing kit, combat gloves, liquid boot polish, random small extra bits.
Centre left pouch: Toiletries, Gold Bond Powder, baby wipes.
Centre right pouch: 1xRation - never ever ever ever get caught without a ration packed; sometimes food won't make it to you.
Right side pouch (canteen carrier)  - spare canteen (usually the thermos) full of water.
Top "butt pack" pouch: 7xpairs of socks, 7xginch (less on weekends)
Strapped on with valise: air mattress.

Butt pack (the spare small pack butt pack) 1xset raingear, 2xfield dressing, combat gloves, flashlight - I wear this as a buttpack if I am going to be away from the vehicle for any signifigant amount of time, and it can be worn with the tac vest and the ruck and they don't interfere with each other.

Kit bag: spare set of boots, 1xset combats, combat jacket, extra ziploc bags, extra garbage bags, big scrub brush, laundry bag - the idea here is to keep this mostly empty at the start  of the ex, then as stuff gets dirty, it comes out of the ruck and goes into the kit bag. Every day sees a clean t-shirt, socks, and ginch.

DG


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Apr 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> Valise: 2x sleeping bag, ranger blanket, bag liner, artic hood, bivvy bag, bugbar, groundsheet,  camp pillow. I always bring the second bag, just in case one gets wet, or in case someone in the crew/troop gets his wet and only brought one - it can also serve to put extra padding around roots or rocks. The artic hood is near proof against getting cold while sleeping and I never leave without it. The bugbar... you only need to spend one night in a mosquito-infested swamp to remember to carry this, and in the tropics, malaria is not your friend.
> 
> Main Compartment, bottom to top: 1xset extra combats, 1Xset thermal underwear, 1xfleece top, 1xscarf,  7xt-shirts (less on a weekend) knee pads, elbow pads.
> 
> ...



Holy Cr*p, I wished I had know you when I was in.   I would have left the sleeping bag at home and claimed ignorance!  That is a lot of kit!


----------



## DG-41 (19 Apr 2006)

Well, like I said, "better have than want" etc.

That's actually quite a bit less than what was the Official Standard Load for 1 CMBG HQ back in the day... but we were always operating out of vehicles and never had to hump anything.

DG


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Apr 2006)

What about "Travel light freeze at night"?


----------



## mudgunner49 (19 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> What about "Travel light freeze at night"?



Forget that!!  You know how the infantry always say "If it doesn't go in the ruck, it ain't going."???  We on the guns say "If it don't fit in the *truck*, it ain't going." 

Cooler?  Check...

Second kit bag?  Check...

Spare cot?  Check...

French maid?  Check...

Propane heater?  Check...

Gas BBQ?  Check...

i'm sure that I'm forgetting something, but this should do us for now... ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Forget that!!  You know how the infantry always say "If it doesn't go in the ruck, it ain't going."???  We on the guns say "If it don't fit in the *truck*, it ain't going."
> 
> Cooler?  Check...
> 
> ...



Cappuccino machine and Sony Playstation 2.  What were you thinking?  I'm gonna miss the Cougars!


----------



## mudgunner49 (19 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Cappuccino machine and Sony Playstation 2.  What were you thinking?  I'm gonna miss the Cougars!



...espresso machine is in the 2nd kit bag, and I have xBox 360!!!  (Ha!!)


be safe,

blake


----------



## Fusaki (19 Apr 2006)

Hey, contrary to what other infantry types might tell you, we have ways to live comfortably in the field too! The LAV can carry all sorts of cool stuff like george foreman grills, laptop computers, stereos (for running through the intercomm), pin-up girls, coolers, TV and DVD player, ect...

But RecceDG, for guys who arn't mounted in some sort of veh your kit list is more then a little heavy. Boot polish? C'mon man you could fit another pack of smokes in that space!! And the arctic hood? I thought taking my parka liner was packing heavy...

You touch on something I think is important, though. Some guys like to wrap all their kit in individual zip-lock bags, which keeps everything nice and dry. I used to have a zip-lock bag for each set of T-shirt and gitch because I figured I'd be changing them at the same time and another bag for socks, which was packed near the top for easy access on short notice.

But now I prefer to go with those big bright orange garbage bags. I think they're designed for hazerdous waste or something, but the fact that they're thick and durable makes them great for lining a ruck and valise. As long as you're carefull to be discreet, the bright orange colour makes life easier to dig into your ruck in the dark. I also found it to be more convenient then lots of little bags, and easier to squeeze the air out of for tighter packing. It's cut the PITA factor down considerably.



> How are the CSM's on these alternative packing lists? Still trying to charge people for not bringing kit that soldiers dont use but are on the 'official' items list?



Generally - in my unit, anyways - we can pack what we want, but any guy who goes down due to the elements gets charged. So if you can't be smart, you'd better be tough.

As for the whole "you may or may not hump your kit" thing, my suggestion is to pack your ruck light and your follow-up kitbag heavy. That way, if you REALLY need something out of the ordinary you might get access to it.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> FWIW, here's my usual loadout:
> 
> But first, a few assumptions:
> 
> ...




Shyte! Don't forget to book a forklift to load you into the back of a truck!

Thats a way, way too much stuff!

Me, its KISS, ruck - laundry bag, shaving kit, small towel, 1x DPCU uniform, 2x u/w, 2x t's, 4 x socks, nomex gloves, hexi stove  w/fuel and24hr rats, 2L h20, bivvy bag w/sleeping back, poncho liner and sleeping mat. Can't forget the good ole CF cbt scarf, all seasons this is with me.

This is packed all the time and ready to go. we are often in the fierld for weeks at a time.

Follow up bag - ech size,  2 uniforms, heaps of u/w, socks and t's. Para smock, and fleece jacket. ray-bans, and a few other acc's including some things to snack on.

What about webbing? Mine is the South African M83 in AUSCAM

toggle rope w/beener, 3L camelbak, 4 30rd mags (and up to 10), mag lite, 2 fd dressings, rain gear, spare socks, carbine cleaning kit, compass, rats, and a few lollies

Cheers,


Wes


----------



## DG-41 (19 Apr 2006)

> But RecceDG, for guys who arn't mounted in some sort of veh your kit list is more then a little heavy. Boot polish? C'mon man you could fit another pack of smokes in that space!! And the arctic hood?



The liquid boot polish that comes with a little sponge on the end is a good way to blacken boots in a hurry and weighs next to nothing. One must keep up appearences.

But yeah, if I'm going to have to hump stuff, there will be a massive transfer of stuff out of the ruck and into the kit bag - and that includes the polish.

But not the arctic hood. That thing is pure gold, especially if you are on the tall side (like I am) and your head & neck poke out of the bag more often than not. Given how much heat escapes through your head, the hood can really keep you warm - warmer than more weight in body layers even.

Oh, and I forgot the towel. 

DG


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> How are the CSM's on these alternative packing lists? Still trying to charge people for not bringing kit that soldiers dont use but are on the 'official' items list?



The only kit list I got from my unit went into the a round filing cabinet, before I left.  



			
				RecceDG said:
			
		

> Oh, and I forgot the towel.


How about the portable shower ???


----------



## kyleg (20 Apr 2006)

Don't bash the towel, with a little warm water that thing nearly sucks the cam paint off your skin. Much better than wet wipes IMO. It's also good for drying off wet feet before changing socks and putting on goretex socks after that unforeseen rainfall/walk in a swamp.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2006)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Don't bash the towel



*Nods in agreement*

To quote the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy...

_A towel is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have... any man who can hitch the length and breadth of the Galaxy, rough it, slum it, struggle against terrible odds, win through and still know where his towel is, is clearly a man to be reckoned with._

Towels are incredibly versatile pieces of kit. They can be used to dry off, de-cam, use as a scarf in a pinch, an emergency bandage, the list goes on forever. 

Of course, with our Coy kitlist, we'll never be short of them ;D


----------



## Kal (21 Apr 2006)

I always just packed Gummy Bears, Teddy Grahams and Orange Soda...


----------



## SuperFry (29 Oct 2007)

Hi,
I am getting frustrated with my heavy rucksack on exercises compared to everyone else's lighter ones.  I'm not complaining about carrying a rucksack here, don't get me wrong.  It just that I've had comments about the weight and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
In my valise, I have 1 sleeping bag with liner (I think it's the inner part), ground sheet, basin, and bungees...seems to be standard.
In the main part I usually bring a couple pairs of socks, a fleece, a long john set and an extra uniform in case of extreme wetness to the other and my ablutions kit.
Am I packing totally wrong?  I took things out of the pain part and it looks like all the weight is coming from the valise.  Is there a specific way to pack the sleeping bag?  Should I be using the other sleeping bag instead?  Any thoughts at all would be much appreciated....including a kit list for a weekend bring whatever you need/want  exercise.  
Thanks


----------



## davidk (29 Oct 2007)

You're carrying pretty much what I carry and I generally don't have problems with it...

Except the wash basin. I haven't used that since course, a canteen cup does the job.


----------



## medaid (29 Oct 2007)

Dude... - don't know why yours would be that much heavier... I mean I carry the same things as you do sans basin and I'm right as rain... But then iKm a REMF ;D


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Oct 2007)

With a rather basic load as that, I can't see it being that heavy.

Although I would ditch the wash basin and replace it with a collaspable one.

Also, make sure everything is packed as tight, compressed, and secure as possible.


----------



## Loachman (29 Oct 2007)

Most of us use the kind with wheels and extendable handles most of the time.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Oct 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Most of us use the kind with wheels and extendable handles most of the time.




Got to love the Air Force!  ;D


----------



## Loachman (29 Oct 2007)

I'm an Army pilot, but believe in practicality.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Oct 2007)

SuperFry said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am getting frustrated with my heavy rucksack on exercises compared to everyone else's lighter ones.  I'm not complaining about carrying a rucksack here, don't get me wrong.  It just that I've had comments about the weight and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> In my valise, I have 1 sleeping bag with liner (I think it's the inner part), ground sheet, basin, and bungees...seems to be standard.
> In the main part I usually bring a couple pairs of socks, a fleece, a long john set and an extra uniform in case of extreme wetness to the other and my ablutions kit.
> ...



Question: How much water are you carrying? Might be an issue. Try a mess tin instead of the huge honkin' basin thingee. Also, try para cord instead of the bungees. Some guys carry those huge solid rubber things best employed on tire chains.

FWIW, I used to have my guys carry lots of spare clothing etc to get used to the weight they'd be carrying on operations, where dry extra clothes would be replaced with ammo, claymores, grenades, batteries, rations etc. If you're not packing at least 60lbs now, it will be hard to get used to about 90 lbs later.


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2007)

If you are carrying the basic stuff only and everyone else's is lighter, then there is a good chance that the problem could be with them.... they might not be carrying what they should.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Nov 2007)

In my valise I pack my sleeping bag with liner, bivy bag, ranger blanket, ground sheet, extra pants, socks, t-shirt and underwear.

In my main bag goes both parts of my stealth suit, goretex pants, fleece jacket, shave/wash kit, at least two extra sets of socks, t-shirt and underwear, survival knife, about ten glow sticks, two field dressings, ~100 ft of paracord, an OHP kit, a half litre of water and a 1 qt canteen in one of the side pouches of the ruck.  I also sometimes have a scarf or toque in the ruck.


----------



## chriscalow (5 Nov 2007)

valise: sleeping bag outer, liner, bivy bag,foam sleeping pad, ranger blanket, poncho, fleece, collapsible wash basin, 1xcbt pants, one set socks underwear t-shirt

main bag: wind pants, stealth suit jacket, sewing kit, roll of gun tape, thermals, boot insoles, canteen cup, spare lighter, spare batteries(aa, aaa), toque, spare gloves, another set of socks underwear t-shirt, foot powder, shave kit, wet wipes,spare insoles, 15 pound plate.

attached to ruck: e-tool, 2x 2 quart canteen, sash cord, carabiners, E&E kit,


----------



## geo (5 Nov 2007)

Uhhh... 15 Lb plate?

WTF?


----------



## chriscalow (5 Nov 2007)

infantry: stupid,  if i dont got ammo/rats to carry, i'll put in some extra weight


----------



## geo (5 Nov 2007)

Heh.... don't worry, your buddies will be adding rocks at every halt when you're not looking.  No need for plates.  Go low tech


----------



## Fusaki (6 Nov 2007)

> In my valise, I have 1 sleeping bag with liner (I think it's the inner part), ground sheet, basin, and bungees...seems to be standard.
> In the main part I usually bring a couple pairs of socks, a fleece, a long john set and an extra uniform in case of extreme wetness to the other and my ablutions kit.



Its pretty tough to go lighter then that on a dismounted ex in Canada. You can cut mroe weight with non-issue gear, but what you have shouldn't be too much to handle. If I was going to go as light as I possibly could my ruck would probably look like this:

Softie Sleeper Lite bag, ranger blanket, bivi bag, bugbar, USGI poncho (with paracord) in the valise

socks, fleece top, t shirts and gitch, 1 set combat pants, and toque in the main compartment

raingear in the outside pockets, ridgerest strapped under valise

And if I had an unlimited budget, I'd also have sealskinz waterblocker socks and I'd replace the bugbar with a smaller headnet from the mec or something. If I was airforce I'd have CADPAT rain gear.  ;D

But with this in mind, I'd rather hump a bit more gear and be a bit more comfortable. The above kitlist will get you through cool, rainy nights in the summer. But once the temp starts getting close to zero you have to start looking at your combat jacket, parka shell, warm gloves, windpants, polypro, thermal rest, ect... I try and pack for just a little colder and a little wetter then I expect it to be.


----------



## BDTyre (6 Nov 2007)

I forgot to list my ridgerest...not that a ridgerest really adds any weight.


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2007)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> If I was airforce I'd have CADPAT rain gear.  ;D



Theres Army CADPAT Raingear now, all of us on TF 1-08 got it.


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Theres Army CADPAT Raingear now, all of us on *TF 1-08 got it*.



I'll highlight the important part of this post:

TF1-08 ...

Not the rest of the Army ... so all of you out there who are about to beat down the doors to your nearest Clothing Support Group tomorrow (ooops ... this morning here) morning, need not do so. Nor should you all start wondering where yours is ... for quite a while yet. It is not for general distribution.

Be guaranteed, that within a week there'll be a new thread on this site about "I heard it from a friend of a friend of mine that there was new Army Cadpat Raingear and some troops have gotten it already .... is that true?? And, if so, where's mine?"


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Be guaranteed, that within a week there'll be a new thread on this site about "I heard it from a friend of a friend of mine that there was new Army Cadpat Raingear and some troops have gotten it already .... is that true?? And, if so, where's mine?"



Hey! Those are some pretty good odds, if I was a betting man... wait I am a betting man! Where can I buy in to this!!!


----------



## Fusaki (6 Nov 2007)

I got the Desert CADPAT Raingear on TF 3-06 and I found it VERY effective.

The word for my unit is we can expect TW CADPAT Raingear in 16-18 months... but thats a long time and things change...


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2007)

"How to pack a rucksack"

step one : gather kit
step two : open rucksack
step three : put kit into rucksack
step four : close rucksack

You're welcome  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2007)

Step five:  place rucksack in car.
Step six:  drive to work.


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2007)

step seven: ask troop to gather rucksack from car
step eight: ask troop to transfer rucksack to G-Wagen
step nine: repeat step seven and eight once reach desired destination


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2007)

Step 10: Ask driver to go back and help you look for your kit.
Step 11: Ask driver to stop laughing.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Nov 2007)

Troop Step Seven: Key officers car
Troop Step Eight: Drag officers ruck through mud and or puddle and or spill canteen of water into in it.
Troop Step Nine: Repeat Step Eight at each desired destination or until Officer gets a clue....either way laughs had by all!


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2007)

Disclaimer for Steps 7 through 9. Only do so if you have a good working relationship with your troops, and only do so if HitorMiss is NOT part of your LAV platoon, or your G-Wagen convoy. 

He be a dangerous man!


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Nov 2007)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I got the Desert CADPAT Raingear on TF 3-06 and I found it VERY effective.
> 
> The word for my unit is we can expect TW CADPAT Raingear in 16-18 months... but thats a long time and things change...



Not to beat a dead horse on this one, but the US Marines were issued Gore-tex in 1983, and the British Army introduced 'Gary Gore-tex' to us in 1985. Of course, it rains and snows alot more in those countries than here, and Canadian soldiers don't sweat when they march in full ruck order, so that's understandable.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> and only do so if HitorMiss is NOT part of your LAV platoon, or your G-Wagen convoy.
> 
> He be a dangerous man!



Mostly to himself, and those in his immediate vicinity


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Mostly to himself.



Hes not dangerous anymore.....not since he was "hit" instead of "miss"-ed


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Mostly to himself, and those in his immediate vicinity




Doc if I wasn't so tired I would have something witty to say...... Sadly I more important things to waste energy on  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hes not dangerous anymore.....not since he was "hit" instead of "miss"-ed




Oh I am still dangerous just less so to the enemy it seems


----------



## Armymedic (8 Nov 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> ..... Sadly I more important things to waste energy on



Like packing your rucksack?   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Nov 2007)

I have a very simple prayer for the rucksac....."Thank you lord for the 64 pattern frame and straps" on a more earthly plane thank you rigger for the 64 straps and bag.

Had I not had that and packed it properly then adjusted it properly for the weight I think I would be in much rougher shape then I am now LOL.


Hey Doc, you walk slow eh  


(Oh I will pay for that one....yes yes I will)


----------



## Armymedic (10 Nov 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey Doc, you walk slow eh
> 
> 
> (Oh I will pay for that one....yes yes I will)



But don't I look damn good doing it?  

(and yes, oh yes,  > you will)


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Nov 2007)

On the topic at hand. You need a good waist belt and you need to use it. Make sure the weight is near the centre of your body above your hips. The body is designed to carry all it's weight on the hips and the hip cavity not on the shoulders. A proper waist belt transfers the weight to the hips making it feel manageable. You must also make sure the ruck is snug to your back pulling all the extra weight of the ruck as close to your CoG as possible for better weight distribution and balance.

I am sure this was all said in one of the pages but never hurts to recap everything.


----------

